# Sid steer/ compact equipment anti theft security



## icudoucme

CAT, John Deere, Gehl, Kubota and others all use the same cut key for their equipment. I have looked into after market coded keys for the CAT skid steer(297c). CAT offers one the name is Key kit security, part number 258-4185. It cost about $700 not including installation. The salesmen said his branch has never sold one or installed one. 

Right now I try to keep my skid blocked in if I can't block it in I use 2, 3/8th trucker chain with 3 locks wrapped around a big maple tree 3' diameter. I used to lock out the battery but that was a bigger PITA to lift the cab every time i needed to start it between plowing events. I was wondering if any of you have tried either the cat after market system or any other system. 

I'm getting tired of locking and unlocking it in cold weather. GPS units are easy to jam/disable. I keep the the skid behind a locked gate in a fenced in parking lot with multiple camera's(camera's are only good for letting you know when the stuff went missing). The skid will have no problem barreling over or threw the fence/gate. I can't keep a dog back there because there is no place to keep him warm in cold weather no place sleep or pinch a loaf. 

SO in short does anybody use any after market products to lock out the electrical/ ignition system?


----------



## rjm022

install a fuel cut off switch and/or a battery cut off switch. not full proof-but will make it harder and take longer to steal


----------



## forestfireguy

Agreed you should be able to locate a battery cutoff somewhere inconspicuous but easy to access.


----------



## Brian Young

Ive seen locks you can buy that lock either one steering arm or both. Probably google skid steer locks. They look to be made out of the same material as our tongue locks for our trailer, there's no cutting through it.


----------



## icudoucme

Thanks guys that switch sounds like what I need. I'll give it shot this weekend


----------



## jomama45

I've seen this companies products at a few shows/conventions already. They seem like a fairly low priced option.

http://www.equipmentlock.com/


----------



## icudoucme

jomama45;977454 said:


> I've seen this companies products at a few shows/conventions already. They seem like a fairly low priced option.
> 
> http://www.equipmentlock.com/


Thanks I've never seen those before. I think for an open cab those would be great.... But I'm a pansy and like the enclosed cabs. I don't want to have to leave the windows cracked to lock the controll arms. But it gave me some other ideas.

heres what the website said:

The Skid Steer Lock, which locks both drive controls, is installed by sliding both windows back.It then captures both drive controls as it extends thru the cage holes on both sides securing tightly against the cage. While the machine is locked, both windows remain open. See NOTE below.

The E-Series Lock, which locks one drive control lever, mounts permanently on the cage by "sandwiching" two plates on the cage. In the case of enclosed cabs, the locking plate is installed on the outside of the cab and the 3/16" thick mounting plate is put on the inside (this allows the glass to slide past it while operating the machine). A window must be open only while the lock is installed. See NOTE below. The E-Series Lock is permanently attached with 4 non-reversing stainless steel screws. The "U-bar" captures one drive control lever and locks into the locking plate (which is secured on the cage) therefore securing the machine.

NOTE: Some of our Canadian customers have cut a piece of Plexiglas or plywood to fit over the exposed window area while the machine is being secured, therefore preventing the weather from coming in. Others have mounted the E-Series lock below the cab window by drilling 4 small holes for the mounting screws, therefore allowing normal window usage. We cannot, and do not recommend this installation due to liability and warranty reasons with your machine.

The installation we were told of requires an area directly below the window, in-line with the drive control lever, on the solid steel portion of the protective cage 4" high and 6" "length-wise" (preferred on the left side as if seated). All installation remains the same, but holes must be drilled in the protective cage (ROPS) for the 4 screws. We do not, and cannot recommend this installation method due to liability and warranty reasons with your machine. Again, we do not, and cannot recommend this installation method due to liability and warranty reasons with your machine. Should you drill holes in the protective cage (ROPS) it may affect the structural integrity (warranty), and cause damage or injury. Should you become injured from this occurrence, TELC cannot be held responsible (liability) for your installing the product in this method. Again, we do not, and cannot recommend this installation method due to liability and warranty reasons with your machine. This is why we recommend installing The E-Series Lock on the outside of the cage and leaving the window open while the lock is securing the machine.

SPECIAL NOTE: Some models of Gehl® and all of Belle® skid loaders may not have holes in the protective cage below the drive controls. Additionally, some models of Caterpillar® skid loaders with enclosed cabs (ONLY) may have stationary glass at drive control level. This may prohibit the Skidsteer Lock or E-Series Skidsteer Lock from being installed in the normal fashion. JCB Robot®, Takeuchi® and Thomas® skid loaders cannot use the Skidsteer Lock, only the E-Series Skidsteer Lock may be used. The Skidsteer Lock or E-Series Skidsteer Lock may be installed in a manner to prevent the lap-bar from coming down prohibiting operation. Please contact TELC for alternative installation instructions prior to ordering for these machines.


----------



## jomama45

From what I recall, those people were always fairly easy to talk to as well as very knowledgeable about the uses of their product. I'd try giving them a call, I'm sure they have another idea or two when it comes to the windows. I would think you could use the regular skid-steer lock, position it a few inches lower so the ends are below the window, & install something additional to attach the ends to. Just a thought.


----------



## bike5200

If you can lock the drive levers and make it were they can not sit in the seat that would help too. I feel if you lock your machine some way and make the thief go though some effort or time to steal the thing, he might move on, not leave easy pickings for him. I disconnect the switch that is in the seat on mine. It would probably take a little time to figure that out.


----------



## gottaluvplows

Lol this may sound silly but install like 2 or 3 battery switches in different places (one by the engine one in the cab by the floor) My buddy did this and he actually saw video of a guy trying to steal his bobcat but didnt know how to get it started....He didnt see either of the switches but the thing is... you gotta make sure your guys turn them BOTH off! Otherwise its just a waste.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

key code in the bobcat is the best thing I have ever bought. You punch in a 4 digit code and thats it. we change the code every so often casue you can see the numbers are worn out where we press it. 

you can also have 2 different codes. owner and user

do other companies not offer something like that?


----------



## Rat_Power_78

MIDTOWNPC;978983 said:


> you can also have 2 different codes. owner and user


You can have more than two. Each of our operators have their own code, which is nice for us since not all of our employees are authorized to operate equipment.


----------



## icudoucme

MIDTOWNPC;978983 said:


> key code in the bobcat is the best thing I have ever bought. You punch in a 4 digit code and thats it. we change the code every so often casue you can see the numbers are worn out where we press it.
> 
> you can also have 2 different codes. owner and user
> 
> do other companies not offer something like that?


I'm pretty sure thats just something bobcat has for there skids. It is a nice feature. The only thing close to that CAT has, are micro chipped keys. Each key is assigned to an opperator.

The only thing I'm not sure of is if you can delete a key if someone doesn't turn it in. The only people opperating the machine is my father, brother, and myself. So thats not really a concern for me.

I like the idea of battery/fuel cut off switches. That seems cheap and easy. Just the way I like it!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I like the idea of cut off also.


----------



## Skid Mark

if you got a bobcat skid you could get the deluxe instrument panel dont know if anyone makes em for other brands but mine works great


----------



## hitachiman 200

Bobcat has the best system going with the reprogrammable key pad, no code, no go... period even if they do manage to jump the engine they still can't operate the hydraulics due to the BICS system. Not sure if Cat has a similar hydraulic control or not. Gps works well when properly installed with an active security fence with time lock IE: no operation between 9pm and 7 am without previous authorization and 24 hour monitoring otherwise a waste of money. Actually found our older bobcat mini hoe out in the bush with the gps, unit was on a trailer when it was stolen Tracked to a cellular dead zone and then lost signal. Three months later it came up on grid out in the boonies. Guy that bought it had no idea it was stolen. Kill switches are ok as long as you never let anyone else operate. there are many different ways to wire in. Some machines you can wrap a chain from the foot controls around the seatbar and then around the control levers. Also if you have a door on the machine you can have a bar made up with a lock to go threw the grab handles and prevent the door from opening. Had one on my old 853 for years and never had a problem, worked great. Hope this helps, good luck


----------

